# sound system



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a sound system install in my car. Can anyone recommend a good place to get it done where they know there stuff as I'd be looking them to install it and recommend me the speakers etc to get and buy them all off them. I'm looking somewhere in around the Belfast area. Also thinking of spending bout 400 quid on it, is this a realistic budget for a good setup? Cheers


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Depends what you call a good set up, I used to be well into my ICE, mistake many used to do was throw in an amp and rear speakers as the 1st port of call, mistake what low frequencies are practically possible in a car, forget to update the front sound stage and of course think that pedistrians and other road users share the same taste as their music collection  
anyways things have moved on since I was last into it and prices should have dropped, i'd be lucky to get a ton for my old system which was nearer 700 when purchased and that is cd, dsp and head unit, amps are another episode.
£400 should get you something but it depends where you are going to improve 1st.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

I lookin to improve bass most of all, the speakers i have up front in my car are good enough imo, but I've no rear speakers so I'd be lookin some. Hadn't even considered a head unit.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

You get what you pay for with things like this Alpine and JL Audio is the brands i used to lean towards - http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/ - this website is good but stay away from budget Halfrauds rubbish, invest in good quality cabling


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AndyNI said:


> I lookin to improve bass most of all, the speakers i have up front in my car are good enough imo, but I've no rear speakers so I'd be lookin some. Hadn't even considered a head unit.


It will be easy to improve bass and for not too much £££s, If you are handy with woodwork, you can make your own sub enclosure, you won't have to worry about amps with Sigma feedback and high damping factors if you are leaving the front speakers as is


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jason123 said:


> *You get what you pay for with things like this *Alpine and JL Audio is the brands i used to lean towards - http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/ - this website is good but stay away from budget Halfrauds rubbish, invest in good quality cabling


JL now that brings back memories, you get what you pay for is a line I do not usually buy into, however when it comes to subs, the good ones with die cast chassis and butyl rubber are never cheap , for what the Op wants to achieve I would imagine any main brand will see him good.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe it'd be easier to buy the bits myself then just get someone to do the install, its a new car so don't fancy taking trim and stuff apart myself.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AndyNI said:


> Maybe it'd be easier to buy the bits myself then just get someone to do the install, its a new car so don't fancy taking trim and stuff apart myself.


It depends who that someone maybe, car audio places usually like to fit what they supply, depending on the car for install it maybe DIY, until I had my Mk4 Golf, I would happily strip an interior to lay cabling and new looms, but now my amps and sub sit quietly 

These were 3 examples I designed and made


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd recommend going for some front component speakers, a small sub and a 4 channel amp. For cheap sounds i'd lean towards JBL gear, good bang for small bucks. A grand is more realistic for a starter 'quality' system including a reasonable headunit. Going second hand can lower your spend, see talkaudio.com for starters. :thumb:


----------



## ConorOH (May 3, 2010)

Audio advice in Portadown would probably be you're best option. Very knowledgeable staff and don't seem to push the expensive stuff if you don't need it. I've got all my ICE from them and installed it myself.
They have a website(here) and seem to be competitively priced.

There are a few others (Sound In Motion for example) but have no experience with them.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Another vote for Audio Advice...

They have done a few cars for me now (the Scottish branch)...and the work has been superb...

Not sure how far £400 will go...I ended up about £3k on mine (give or take :wall

:thumb:


----------



## v8will (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a couple of 12" Polk Momo subs + box, power cap etc ready to go for sale. Perfect condition and I would'nt be looking for much

Probably could help with front speakers, I'd had some 6.5" Polks in my old Golf but they are bloody massive.

Can post pics if your interested at all.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Cheers for all the advice, I had a sub n components in an old car of mine, but I done all the wiring etc to a rubbish standard that's why Im looking a pro to do it. I'll have to check the place in portadown out, maybe monday, to get a better idea of prices and what all I need.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

ICE man in Bangor have done several custom installs for me and their work has been superb. and might be a bit handier than heading to portadown


----------

